# Adderall to Dexedrine equivalency



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been trying to find some equivalency chart for these stimulants, but can't. All I can find is that pure dex is more potent than Mixed Amphetamine Salts (which are largely dex anyhow). Anybody want to give me some idea of the relative potency of these two stimulants? And, if possible, I'd really love it if anyone could compare the potency of these amphetamines to Ritalin.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that the potency ratio between Adderall and Dex is 3:4, but I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Stimulant equivalency chart:


> D-methamphetamine 2.5 mg
> D-amphetamine 5 mg
> Adderall (75% d-amph and 25% l-amph) 7.5 mg
> D-methylphenidate 7.5 mg
> ...


& Posted on an add forum:


> Okay, I have the answer (if my calculations are correct), if anyone wants to know.
> 
> First, I looked on the web and found out that 10mg of Adderall contains, when the other components of the salts are removed, 6.3mg of amphetamine (there was a nice chart on some site).
> 
> ...


http://www.addforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5493.html


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

"plus anything that the l-amp gives to it."

I think that's the key part of the question though 

These equivalency charts puzzle me with most drugs though. Opiates are very similar in effect so I can see the logic there, but with benzos and stimulants, different aspects can be weaker or stronger.

For example, 10mg of Dexedrine feels good to me, very focused and gives me a feeling of contentment that I think helps the focus. Normally if I'm doing an activity, like homework or watching TV, I have kind of an empty feeling that needs to be satisfied by some other form of stimulation - in my case, that's often eating. With Dex, that hole seems nicely filled at 10mg.

An "equipotent" dose of ritalin (30mg, according to that chart), is pretty unbearable for me. The peripheral stimulation is overwhelming and very anxiety provoking to the point where I CAN'T focus. Benzos are the same in that they have a different balance of sedative/hypnotic/relaxant/anxiolytic effects. These equivalency charts are at best, a rough guide to make sure you don't overdose, but to be useful beyond that, I really think they need to be more specific in just exactly what action or effect is being compared.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

meyaj said:


> "plus anything that the l-amp gives to it."
> 
> I think that's the key part of the question though
> 
> ...


Yep, well said - it's merely a rough guide. And when you factor in variables such as duration of action, equivalency charts can be very misleading.

Ritalin was the same for me... I could focus more easily but the anxiety was so overwhelming that overall it was more distracting.



UltraShy said:


> I've been trying to find some equivalency chart for these stimulants, but can't. All I can find is that pure dex is more potent than Mixed Amphetamine Salts (which are largely dex anyhow). Anybody want to give me some idea of the relative potency of these two stimulants? And, if possible, I'd really love it if anyone could compare the potency of these amphetamines to Ritalin.


I found Adderall and Dexedrine to be about the same in regards to social motivation/sociability. Adderall provides some extra stimulation and maybe a little bit more of a mood-boost, while Dex allowed me to focus better (I don't have ADHD by the way). Ritalin was the best for focusing, but beside that all I noticed was anxiety - at 20mg I needed a benzo to relieve me of it, and I don't find 20mg of Adderall or Dex to be anxiogenic in the least.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

IllusionalFate said:


> I don't find 20mg of Adderall or Dex to be anxiogenic in the least.


No anxiety from them; that's great to hear.

My earlier post on "which stimulant do you prefer?" pretty much matched what my pdoc had told me. There was really no consensus. As is the case with meds so often, it seems a matter of you have to try them all and find out for yourself.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Let's hope this drug is the magic for you. Good luck.


----------

